# Wozu ist Java gut?



## frankii (18. Dez 2009)

Ich habe Java(TM) 6 Update 17 und J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0 auf meinem PC, und frage mich: wieso eigentlich? Ich programmiere nicht und habe auch nicht vor, es zu tun. Oder läuft Java irgendwo im Hintergrund, wozu es wichtig ist?


----------



## HoaX (18. Dez 2009)

Das brauchst du dann wenn du Javaprogramme ausführen willst, z.B. als Applets im Webbrowser


----------



## faetzminator (18. Dez 2009)

Wie bereits HoaX schon sagte, ist das JRE (Java Runtime Environment) dazu da, um Javaanwendungen zu starten. Als Entwickler hättest du das JDK (Java Development Kit).


----------



## frankii (18. Dez 2009)

Also die Add-ons im Firefox? Brauche ich dafür beide Programme? Oder bauen die aufeinander auf?


----------



## faetzminator (18. Dez 2009)

AFAIK ist das Add-on lediglich dazu da, das JRE auf deinem Computer beim Aufruf eines Applets zu starten.


----------



## musiKk (18. Dez 2009)

frankii hat gesagt.:


> Also die Add-ons im Firefox?



Die Addons haben mit Java nichts zu tun. Applets sind in Webseiten eingebettete Programme. Die Addons installierst Du in den Browser selbst. Aus Anwendersicht ist der Unterschied vielleicht nicht sehr groß, aber es ist einer. Applets werden aber nicht mehr ganz so häufig eingesetzt, von daher ist das vielleicht auch nicht so relevant.


----------



## gman (19. Dez 2009)

frankii hat gesagt.:


> Java(TM) 6 Update 17



und 



frankii hat gesagt.:


> J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0



sind zwei Versionen der Java Runtime Umgebung. Eventuell kannst du die alte Version (5.0) deinstallieren. Es kann aber auch sein, dass sich dann ein Programm beschwert oder gar nicht mehr startet.


----------



## Empire Phoenix (19. Dez 2009)

Beispiele für Java software die noch bekannt ist:

JDownaloder(rapidshare downaloder),mehre IRC clients die in seiten eingebettet sind, vmex(dekompiler für hl2 maps), Teile von Openoffice.


----------

